#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  zelfonderhoud

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Az-Zubair ibn al Awwam رضي الله عنه zei: dat de boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم zei: 

''voorwaar, voor een man om een touw te dragen en brandhout te verzamelen en dan te komen om te verkopen op de markt en maakt zichzelf daardoor onafhankelijk van middelen zodat hij kan uitgeven aan zijn (behoeften), is beter dan dat hij mensen vraagt, of ze hem iets geven of niet.

musnad imam ahmad ibn hanbal( volumeboek 2, 1407) 
( isnad saheeh, al-Bukhari 1471)

----------

